# Netflix 1.3 not working on Justice V.1



## tllippert (Jun 9, 2011)

I updated netflix today and it will not play the movie.. The app loads and lets me select a movie. But just before the movie plays the app crashes and then reloads.. anyone else having this problem with CM7 roms. I also reflashed the camera/camcorder fix.. still does not work


----------



## milky (Jun 7, 2011)

yep. same crap on cm4dx. Restored old version from tibu and it works fine.


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

i wonder if the new netflix app is the same as google movies, recognizes rooted devices and prevents viewing on them...

just a thought that is


----------



## tllippert (Jun 9, 2011)

my sons X is rooted but is not on a CM7 rom and netflix works fine... so it's not the rooted thing..


----------

